# A rather HUGE home theater et al



## raam

WOW ! That's something else !!!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Wow...all looks great so far!!

Tho, I'd love to have that building just for work use; full service wood shop, storage, equipment, etc....(drool, drool)


----------



## renfrey

Wow to say the least:blink:

I am really in awe of your dedication and enginuity.

you certainly must be having some fun doing all that!


----------



## LoneStarGuitar

holy f'in smokes. 

the bar is awesome.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Wow - thanks everyone! Over the holidays we've done a lot of cleaning. I plan on having carpet installed in about 3 weeks - I can't wait to get some pics of THAT. A lot of people don't like the idea of carpeting it all - but I need to do >something< to improve the accoustics. Eventually I'd like to put fabric drapes on the walls, but have too many other things to blow money on - so the carpet will help a lot. After the carpet, we'll probably have our first little get-together with some friends to break in the bar. By mid-year all the big stuff should be done (after carpet comes the sound system, then the big screen, then the video projector, then the computer system - over $10k of stuff - yikes!). I'll be glad when this thing is finally all usable...


----------



## rgsgww

TuscolaMatt said:


> Wow - thanks everyone! Over the holidays we've done a lot of cleaning. I plan on having carpet installed in about 3 weeks - I can't wait to get some pics of THAT. A lot of people don't like the idea of carpeting it all - but I need to do >something< to improve the accoustics. Eventually I'd like to put fabric drapes on the walls, but have too many other things to blow money on - so the carpet will help a lot. After the carpet, we'll probably have our first little get-together with some friends to break in the bar. By mid-year all the big stuff should be done (after carpet comes the sound system, then the big screen, then the video projector, then the computer system - over $10k of stuff - yikes!). I'll be glad when this thing is finally all usable...



That looks nice, your lucky!


----------



## AllanJ

Are you sure that one big open area for theater, bar, billiards, reading, weight lifting, computer/internet, etc. will work out? If you cannot make the theater area nearly pitch dark, you will spoil the picture quality from any front projector.

Video hints: http://www.cockam.com/theater.htm


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Hmm, well, the gym is in a separate room. -no problem there. Computer/internet will be up in the loft area - if I want, I'll use the big screen - if not a regular little 19" on the control desk will do fine. Ambient light from a little 19" monitor located 40 feet from the screen should not be a problem. The lighting on the bar is dimmable if need be. The neon that will be above the bar is all on a switch - if it's too bright - I'll flip the switch. All the main lighting are dimmable spots - each spot has it's own dimmer - and all on a main switch where it can all be shut completely off if needed. The walls are paint flat black - doesn't get much darker then flat black. The carpet (going in soon) will be a dark gray. I really don't see how I could possibly make the room darker. I'd also point out that when in "party" mode, the big screen won't serve much of a purpose - so if it's a little washed out - no biggy. In "theater" mode all the lighting will be turned down. I don't see any issues. I guess I'll be finding out first hand before long...


----------



## TuscolaMatt

I see I originally posted this in NOV of last year. I've made some progress since then. This week I'll be getting in most of the sound system (Denon 7.1 receiver, Infinity speakers, Mackie sub) and I'll be working on carpet this week or next. I think by the end of next week I'll have made some noteworthy progress. I'll keep this thread posted...

...oh, and if no one has checked recently - I revamped the website: http://polarsoft.net/partybarn/


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Flooring as a bar top, I like that idea!!


----------



## TuscolaMatt

I just updated the Audio/Visual section of my site with info on the sound system. Anyway, the sub I ordered (a Mackie 1801) really comes highly recommended by the reviews and I ordered mine through Amazon for $699 + free shipping. I see on EBay you can submit "make an offer" and perhaps get a better deal, but considering freight charges are about $110, I don't see getting much of a better buy. Anyway, this sub is a monster! It's about a 30" cube on wheels that goes down to 35hz and can produce 135dbs! It has an 18" speaker and a built in 800W amp (1000W peak) Wow! I can't wait to hear the 1812 overture on this thing - heh heh.


----------



## Greg C

I think those no. on the sub are a little exagerated. It will take more than 800w to get anything to 135 db. Also a 18" driver only going to 35 hz? I install 12" drivers that go to below 20 hz.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Hmm, here's the PDF link from the manufacturer:

http://www.mackie.com/products/swa1801z/pdf/SWA1801z_Specs.pdf

_"Peak Output @ 1m 135db"_


"Low-Frequency Transducer:​_Diameter​_​18˝ (457 mm)​
_Voice Coil Diameter _4.0˝ (102 mm)"

Etc...


----------



## Greg C

This unit is designed for a PA, not for home use.


----------



## drtbk4ever

Where's the Disco Ball?


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Greg C said:


> This unit is designed for a PA, not for home use.


it's not in my home.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

drtbk4ever said:


> Where's the Disco Ball?


 heh heh - my wife actually wants one! I'm like, eh, I don't think so...


----------



## jerryh3

TuscolaMatt said:


> heh heh - my wife actually wants one! I'm like, eh, I don't think so...


My question is, how can you dump 30K+ into this and still be married?


----------



## nap

So Matt, what do you do in your spare time?:whistling2:


It's great to see somebody follow through with their ideas/dreams. The lifting cabinet is a neat idea.


So, how far from the barn to the house? I see you were running cat5 for your computers. Limit is about 300 feet with that. Seeing you seem to have unlimited financial resources, if you have any problems with the cat 5, you should really consider fiber. All your problems gone in a flash!


----------



## TuscolaMatt

jerryh3 said:


> My question is, how can you dump 30K+ into this and still be married?


 Unfortunately it's pushing 40K now  I never expected it would cost this much - but it's been spread out over a long time, so it hasn't been quite THAT bad. Yeah, my wife has been supportive. When this project is done, I'll be starting a new house for her - so she's just biding her time. Anyway, she's not a normal wife and likes all my projects - that's why I married her! Anyway, I just wish the economy wasn't in the middle of tanking. I'm spending a LOT of cash right now when I'd rather be saving it. But what's the saying? In for a penny, in for a dollar. I'm GOING FOR IT and I'm going to get this done.

...OH! The carpet is going in TOMORROW! Yee ha!!! I'll get pics post then!


----------



## TuscolaMatt

nap said:


> So Matt, what do you do in your spare time?:whistling2:
> 
> 
> It's great to see somebody follow through with their ideas/dreams. The lifting cabinet is a neat idea.
> 
> 
> So, how far from the barn to the house? I see you were running cat5 for your computers. Limit is about 300 feet with that. Seeing you seem to have unlimited financial resources, if you have any problems with the cat 5, you should really consider fiber. All your problems gone in a flash!


Yeah, not really unlimited. We pull about 100K a year. We have very little debt and like to spend $$ on things we can use (rather then things like eating out, cruise vacations, things with no return). So, not unlimited - just frugal in a twisted sort of way - heh heh.

The Cat5E is 200 feet long. I agree, something higher capacity would be nice eventually. In theory I might be able to pull more cable through the buried conduit - but I'd probably have to dig it all up to run fiber. If I ever run into an unacceptable bottle neck - I'll run the fiber. I wouldn't be surprised though if a wireless method might not be available before long that would work as well...


----------



## nap

actually we already have what you need.

802.11n wi-fi. range 300 feet at 70 Mbps

Don't know if you have anybody close or can get close but if you do this, be sure to use security measures and encryption.

Personally, I am just not a big wireless guy. Too many systems claim to be the end all to everything but in the real world, they fall short of the promises. Hardwire is hard to beat.

70Mb should handle most anything a household user would need. It is way faster than any internet connection and in reality, most LAN's don't need to be superfast anyway. It's a great selling point but in reality, most folks don't have the need for speed, or at least as much as they think they do.

and in reality, the wi-fi is much cheaper to install.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

nap said:


> actually we already have what you need.
> 
> 802.11n wi-fi. range 300 feet at 70 Mbps
> 
> Don't know if you have anybody close or can get close but if you do this, be sure to use security measures and encryption.
> 
> Personally, I am just not a big wireless guy. Too many systems claim to be the end all to everything but in the real world, they fall short of the promises. Hardwire is hard to beat.
> 
> 70Mb should handle most anything a household user would need. It is way faster than any internet connection and in reality, most LAN's don't need to be superfast anyway. It's a great selling point but in reality, most folks don't have the need for speed, or at least as much as they think they do.
> 
> and in reality, the wi-fi is much cheaper to install.


Well, the cat5e should be plenty fine for now. I'm just thinking like 5 years down the road there will be better wireless solutions that I can choose from. 

Not to get OT too much, but where in MI are you? I grew up in Clio and I have a brother that still lives there...


----------



## drtbk4ever

TuscolaMatt said:


> heh heh - my wife actually wants one! I'm like, eh, I don't think so...


 
Hmm, OK, Disco Ball out. 

How about some Blacklights that make things glow in the dark? 

Now that would be cool and would go nicely with your bar lights. 


Nice project by the way.


----------



## jerryh3

TuscolaMatt said:


> Unfortunately it's pushing 40K now  I never expected it would cost this much - but it's been spread out over a long time, so it hasn't been quite THAT bad. Yeah, my wife has been supportive. When this project is done, I'll be starting a new house for her - so she's just biding her time. Anyway, she's not a normal wife and likes all my projects - that's why I married her! Anyway, I just wish the economy wasn't in the middle of tanking. I'm spending a LOT of cash right now when I'd rather be saving it. But what's the saying? In for a penny, in for a dollar. I'm GOING FOR IT and I'm going to get this done.
> 
> ...OH! The carpet is going in TOMORROW! Yee ha!!! I'll get pics post then!


One more question. How do I get an Infidel T-shirt?


----------



## TuscolaMatt

drtbk4ever said:


> Hmm, OK, Disco Ball out.
> 
> How about some Blacklights that make things glow in the dark?
> 
> Now that would be cool and would go nicely with your bar lights.
> 
> 
> Nice project by the way.


Yeah, I've thought a couple black light posters would be cool - definitely a good idea.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

jerryh3 said:


> One more question. How do I get an Infidel T-shirt?


Some places:
http://www.cafepress.com/jestdesigns/3064089

http://t-shirts.cafepress.com/item/infidel-tee-ash-gray/3856010


These seem to be the best prices:
http://www.lifelibertyetc.com/product.aspx?pid=75

Viva La Infidel!


----------



## TuscolaMatt

My monster sub showed up a couple hours ago and the carpet is about half installed as I type - pictures soon! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## TuscolaMatt

*Carpet's in!*

The carpet went in, in sections. The main floor, the ramp, the loft and the catwalk. Basically all the horizontal surfaces. It's really nice! :thumbsup:
Some pics:




































this last shot is from the end of the catwalk looking back at the loft...

The acoustics improved somewhat with the carpet in - but still needs work. I'm off next week - so I'll be working on the sound system (the rest of which should arrive by then - I hope!).


----------



## nap

TuscolaMatt said:


> Not to get OT too much, but where in MI are you? I grew up in Clio and I have a brother that still lives there...


It's your thread. The topic is what you make it.

I'm clear across the state. Niles. Just north of the University of Notre Dame in South Bend, Indiana. (and about 20 miles west of the infamous Elkhart, Indiana that Obama mentioned about 10 times in his speech Monday night)



jerryh3 said:


> One more question. How do I get an Infidel T-shirt?


How about; where do I get the gals in the infidel shirts?:whistling2:


----------



## TuscolaMatt

The sound equipment is mostly in. Here's the sub:









The receiver (Denon AVR 1909):









The speakers (Infinity's):








I picked up a small flatscreen mount for mounting the center channel. The other speakers already have mounts built in. It'll be a snap to set the speakers in place. running all the wire will be the biggest pain though (actually running all the conduit! - ack)


The control desk is starting to come together:








You can see my custom rack rolled nicely up to the desk on the right. 
The AV link from the Partybarn site: http://polarsoft.net/partybarn/av.htm

I'm off this coming week - can't wait to hook it all up!


----------



## TuscolaMatt

In the past couple days I've run 160'+ of conduit and miles of monster cable. A couple hours ago I connected all the speakers and built a custom harness for the sub and connected it also. Next I ran the Auto Configure to set it all up (took 30 minutes or so I guess). That Auto Configure was pretty nifty. This receiver came with a little mic that I had to set up on a tripod and move around the room to set 6 different positions - is this a normal feature these days? My last receiver was 'stereo'. It could be set up for 4 channels, but it was still stereo - my how times have changed. Anyway, it really sounds great! The sub woofer is actually a tad on the overkill side. It looks like I'll be keeping it below 50% for most of its life! At "normal" volume, I could hear the bass in the house (about 150' away). Would dampening things inside with fabric/carpet on the walls, etc. cut this down? I guess it's no biggy during the day, but I'll have to tone things down a bit at night. My neighbors house is quite a ways away, but I bet if I turned things up even a little, the bass would carry 1000' or more... With that said, I'd rather have an overkill sub then an underpowered one - so I'm not complaining! Especially for the bargain-basement price ($699 shipped!). All in all, I'm pretty happy with sound aspects of this arrangement. Tomorrow I'll be cleaning up (I made a complete mess), and take/post more pics!


----------



## TuscolaMatt

OK, got things cleaned up today and I made a quick little video: http://polarsoft.net/partybarn/PBTour1.1.wmv

It's about 4 minutes long, sorry it's not brighter - the walls soak up light for some reason - heh heh.


----------



## mikereno1

Nice job, what a nice little escape from the house. Does the sound echo much in that big of a room?


----------



## TuscolaMatt

mikereno1 said:


> Nice job, what a nice little escape from the house. Does the sound echo much in that big of a room?


Before the carpet - the echoing was bad. Now, after carpet, it's tolerable - but still needs work. After we start to get more "stuff" in there, I think it will settle down a little more. I also plan on placing some carpet pieces on the walls / in corners, etc...


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Here are some current pictures that I posted today to the site: http://polarsoft.net/partybarn/current.htm

The latest is the new chairs and tables. They are solid maple and stained to match the bar. Oak would have been nice, but these sets were very inexpensive and will fit the ticket perfectly. We plan on getting one more set in to allow for our 12 max occupancy. It will be summer before I can get a screen in from the way things are looking...


----------



## LoneStarGuitar

wow, this room has really progressed. 

I like the choice of table and chairs.. where did you find them?

And where is Tuscola? I have lived in Texas all my life and have not heard of that town.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Tuscola is on Abilene's south border.

The tables and chairs came from a little furniture store next to the local Big Lots (it's so unmemorable - I can't remember the name!). Anyway, There was a LOT of assembly involved. Each set probably took over an hour. I was VERY impressed by the fitment and quality of everything. Not bad for something made in Malaysia (wherever THAT is!). They are "counter height" - a little shorter then the bar but taller then normal. They were $289 a set (table+ 4 chairs). They are made of Maple - not a hard wood, but harder then, say, Pine (or Balsa - lol!). What's weird about Maple is it's pretty heavy also. I'd guess as heavy as Oak, just not as hard if that makes any sense...


----------



## boyfly

Wow, your barn is really impressive. I've never even dreamed of something like that... but now I think you might have inspired me.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

boyfly said:


> Wow, your barn is really impressive. I've never even dreamed of something like that... but now I think you might have inspired me.


Inspiration is good - as long as it doesn't get me in trouble with your wife!


----------



## TuscolaMatt

rah07 said:


> HI,
> 
> Interior is quit nice.
> 
> Rah


 Thanks! It'll be better when I get some neon, black lights, movie posters, standies, various metal signs, etc all up. 

I also plan on more rope lighting - especially on the ramp. 

This is all fun stuff I'll be doing before long. :thumbsup:


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Just an update. I've installed another table set with chairs, some neon (we bought previously), walkway lighting and wall mounted some older Infinity's I had laying around (they sound GREAT!). Also started populating the bar with some booze. Pics:













































It's looking like I'll be able to order the screen in May! Woohoo! Can't wait! Then I'll just be one step away from fully functional - nice!

CURRENT PICS LINK


----------



## rgsgww

Dang that looks like a really nice place you have going on. Must be a lot of fun to build.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Just a little update. Finally got the screen in and tested. I still need to get the projector I want (a JVC DLA-HD350), but will use an older one (a JVC DLA-G10) for the time being until I scrounge the $$ for the 350. Here's a pretty good picture:










The screen is about 14'x9' (17' diagonal) with a 1.3 gain to accommodate lower lumen projectors.

Next week I'll be installing an overhead truss-rail so I have a movable mount for any kind of projector I want to run. Pics:



















I'll have better pics after I get this thing finished next week (I hope!).

More info here: http://polarsoft.net/partybarn/av.htm


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Got the rail system built and installed today:














































Check out the current walk-thru

It'll be much better when I install the HD projector later this summer. The one I'm using now is only a 4:3 aspect, but the same lumens as the one I'm getting (a JVC DLA-HD350)...

We watched a Lynyrd Skynyrd concert earlier this evening - awesome!


----------



## shumakerscott

*Bada Bing*

Where's the pole? dorf dude...


----------



## TuscolaMatt

shumakerscott said:


> Where's the pole? dorf dude...


currently it's "BYOP" :drink:


----------



## StarPollux99

Damn, Matt that looks awesome. LOL @ the pole comment. Pole dancin' to Skynyrd, there ya go!


-----------------
acura part BMW Brake Pads


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Cool - thanx for digging this thread up! The biggest upgrade I've made since I last posted is the AV machine I built. It's a coreI7 running Vista (for now), 6gb ddr3 ram, 1gb ddr3 video, dual raptors in a raid 0, tied into the AV server via ethernet. What's cool with the server, is I'm loading all my DVD's on to it (using DVD Shrink - free), and any computer on the network can pull up any DVD anytime (I leave the server on all the time - running XP). It works really well! The server currently has 2 1tb drives. I calculate I can put about 200 dvd's on each drive. If I fill them up, I've got room for 3 more! Some pics:


















the machine on the top is the new AV machine, the bottom one is the AV server









The right hand monitor mirrors whatever is on the screen - makes navigation a lot easier when in the control loft!


----------



## stevejones147

*very nice*

This is a very interesting thread - it would warrant a website of it's own with some construction videos - I am seriously impressed by your dedication.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Yup, there is! http://polarsoft.net/partybarn/
There's a more current video on my Facebook page. I don't know if you can view it, but I copied the link: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/video.php?v=1152706611071


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Some more current pictures from Thanksgiving:



















Afterwords, Wii bowling was a blast!


----------



## TuscolaMatt

There will be an article (with pics!) about the Partybarn in the Jun issue of *Electronic House* magazine - I'll have to leave a link for the online version when it comes out. I don't know if it will be a little blurb on the last page or something more...

Anyway, the author of the article found out about the PB from THIS thread. Pretty kewl! Anyway, it's a DIY contest winners article of some sort. - Can't wait to see what it looks like!


----------



## ews

I know a real estate in the Portland area and he said homes with home theaters these days sell 10x faster than a conventional home without one. It is not a MUST but investing a couple grand into a home theater could make it possible for you to get top dollar for your home.



TuscolaMatt said:


> Some more current pictures from Thanksgiving:
> 
> Afterwords, Wii bowling was a blast!


This is awesome!!!

Is this your house? OMG, this is talented. All hail TuscolaMatt!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lanemiller

Nicely done, but I agree with an earlier post, where is the pole? I built a 15000 sq ft rambler, but above the garage was the men's room, and the owner put in a HUGE TV, I'm not very fond of the way that projectors look. Either way, this a pretty kickass room


----------



## TuscolaMatt

ews said:


> I know a real estate in the Portland area and he said homes with home theaters these days sell 10x faster than a conventional home without one. It is not a MUST but investing a couple grand into a home theater could make it possible for you to get top dollar for your home.
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome!!!
> 
> Is this your house? OMG, this is talented. All hail TuscolaMatt!!!!:thumbup:


Well, between the cost of the building itself and the build-up, it's well past $40K invested. It might have a $10K impact on resale - so not all that great in this case...:yes:

Thanks for the kudos - I appreciate it!


----------



## 3detailer

Looks great. But I'd be interested in what you plan on for acoustical treatment. I did'nt see any reference at all to it in your thread. Just curious though.

fitZ


----------



## TuscolaMatt

3detailer said:


> Looks great. But I'd be interested in what you plan on for acoustical treatment. I did'nt see any reference at all to it in your thread. Just curious though.
> 
> fitZ


Yeah, this was a major concern that has been degraded to merely _A _concern. With the carpet in and many things on the floor to break the sound up - it sounds much better then I expected.

I still have leftover carpet I plan on putting up in strategic areas on the walls. I'd also like to build some bass traps in the corners...

I have to wonder about what the ramp might be doing acoustically too. It's carpeted and sitting at an angle up against the length of one wall. I have virtually no echoing going on overall, so _something_ is dampening a lot of sound...

Some day I need a real audiophile out there to listen to it all. Since this place is multi-purpose (not exclusively a theater) it will end up having some acoustical compromises - but there's definitely room for improvement!

The article coming out also makes mention of the lack of treatment (the closest thing to a "negative" I spotted) - good catch!


----------



## 3detailer

> I still have leftover carpet I plan on putting up in strategic areas on the walls.


I hate to sound negative..but that's a real bad idea.

First, from a safety standpoint. Carpet mounted vertically will ignite and spread much more rapidly than when laid on a floor. Have you ever seen nylon or other manmade carpet materials burn. I have. Not a nice thing to see, not to mention the smoke.

Second, carpet isn't a good broadband absorber. It sucks the highs out of the room as it absorbs by virtue of the 1/4wavelength principle. At 1/2" thick, maximum absorption would be in the 7000hz range and above, and virtually nothing below it. 

The best bang for the buck, is patchwork panels of Owens Corning(or Knauf etc) 2"thick 703 rigid fiberglass, that is covered with fabric, with frames as an option. Or however you want to implement it. Even on the ceiling. Also as hanging baffles.

For best bang for the buck Bass trapping, I suggest whats known as Superchunks of the same product. However, usually, these are created by cutting 4"thick panels, 2'x4' in half, and then diagonally, and stack them in a corner. These have been tested in a lab, and work "mahvalous dahling"
:laughing:










Although, instead of stacking them, you can place the panels themself diagonally across a corner. You want these from floor to ceiling though.
The reason is, low frequency room modes terminate in the corners. Even the wall ceiling corners. Thats why the pictures below show the test specimensat the floor/wall intersection. It doesn't matter. For the Superchunks, you can build fabric covered "screens frames", and for the simple panels placed across the corner, you can actually wrap them in fabric...or however you want to implement it. The point is, the fabric needs to "breath". However, I would cover the frames first with a layer of 2mil poly before covering with fabric. This will reflect the upper mids/highs, so you don't absorb too much of the high frequencies.










The 2" panels can be mounted offset from the wall too. These are known as resistance absorbers, and also work on a 1/4 wavelength principle, which means when mounted offset, increases the 1/4wavelength depth to the boundary. Which lowers the frequency of absorption too.
As to the patchwork principle, this is used to increase the absorption coefficient, due to diffraction around the edges and impedence mismatch in the open areas. This is called the "edge effect" and is used all the time.
Bar owners used to use this back in the 60's. Ever see a bar with Mirror and carpet tiles used in a checkerboard patten? Voila...patchwork absorption due to impedence mismatch. Which also is a poor mans "diffuser".


Another factor you might consider IS diffusion, although it appears you have lots of that behind the bar.:laughing: Seriously though, you might consider building a few Polycylindrical diffusers. Very simple to build and make very nice visual elements as well. Ask me if you are interested. The principle is used around the world in many many studios and music related buildings.
Another is QRD;s(Quadratic Residue Diffuser). They look stunning, and are used in Home theaters/studios around the world, although the math to build them is pretty scary. 


Your project looks great though. I like the industrial look..especially the truss.:yes: Bar is nice too. I love lighting like that. Even used a little bit similar on my studio console. 

Oh, btw, the cheapest product I've found in 4"thick rigid fiberglass, is buying 4'x10' panels from a Knauf insulation distributer, and cut it yourself. Very easy to cut. Still fairly expensive though. But it damn well works, vs carpet..or like some people try...eggcrates:whistling2:

As to the ramp, that would be difficult to tell what it does, other than maybe reflect, or maybe act as a membrane absorber. You might install some 703 on the underside maybe...or build a HUGE bass trap under it.:laughing:
However, your mezzanine decks may contribute to other modal resonances as well. Studio designers use this principle to actually "create" musical interval resonances at particular frequencys to enhance the "musicality
of the Live rooms as well as the Control rooms. They actually build a large soffit, which in effect is like your upper walkways. 

You might consider lining the underside of these, but without testing the room, its impossible to tell if they are creating sonic anomolys.

fitZ

btw, heres a few pics of a huge geometric "diffuser(and fabric covered absorbers, and a huge basstrap prior to being filled with insulation and covered. Might give you some ideas

Anyway, enough bla bla bla.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Wow - I guess the old "Carpet on the walls" trick won't work...hmmm, "Polycylindrical diffusers"? I want some just so I can call them that! heh heh - I'll refer back to this post when I get to the point of tackling this problem - thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Hmm, ok, seems to be some kind of DIY book that the PB is in. Here's the pre-order link:
http://www.electronichouse.com/article/pre-order_for_your_peek_at_the_best_diy_projects/

I ordered 5 :yes:


----------



## TuscolaMatt

here's a link to the article: http://polarsoft.net/partybarn/mag.html


----------



## VinDan

Wow, this is a ridiculously ambitious undertaking. I really don't have any tips or anything to bring the table, but I just wanted to say good luck and I am enjoying looking at all the progress you've made.

Your gym/tan room look great too.

Cheers,
VinD


----------



## TuscolaMatt

VinDan said:


> Wow, this is a ridiculously ambitious undertaking. I really don't have any tips or anything to bring the table, but I just wanted to say good luck and I am enjoying looking at all the progress you've made.
> 
> Your gym/tan room look great too.
> 
> Cheers,
> VinD


Thanks! I'm sitting out here right now with some Bacardi 151 - :thumbup:


----------



## TuscolaMatt

All of this migrated to a new site: http://tuscolatexas.us/
FYI to anyone reading this...


----------



## Fix'n it

cool room


----------

